# 91-94 Sentra Headliner replacement



## nismo736 (Jul 16, 2002)

My car is suffering from the dreaded sagging headliner. Does anyone have a write-up on how to remove the old headliner? I am considering going to Pep Boys to buy the replacement kit I keep hearing about. Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

There really isn't a write-up because it's easier then you'd think. 

Just remove anything that you can see that would interfere with your headliner coming out. grab handles, interior light. sunroof trim ring (if you have a sunroof), I think clips in the back if I remember right, A, B, and C pillar trim, interior door trim.

It sounds like a lot but it's really easy and it'll probably only take about 20 minutes.


----------



## dat411kid (Nov 28, 2004)

well i dun havea write-up but wen i replaced mine here's wat i bought.
*2 Cans of 3M Spray Adhesive*
*Black felt-like fabric... Bought mines from my local walmart*
Tools needed
*ScrewDriver*
*Flathead*

Taking off your headliner

Look on your headliner you should have square clips prob brow or black in color that are attached to the headliner holdin it up..... take a flathead and remove them usually you just need to snap it up and it comes rite offf.
After those clips you will hafto also use your flathead again to remove the clips that are on you hand rests also attached to the headliner...
Once you pop off those clips from the handrests there is gonna be screws under them which you will have to take off using a screwdriver..
Now for the dome light pop off that clear plastic cover and a screw or two should be under there somewhere unscrew them.
The sunvisiors on the ends should have a screw take them off..
The rear view mirror comes off witht eh same method as the clips on the top pry off that plastic piece and under u will find a screw once you unscrew that your headliner should fall right down....

Now With your headliner off simply start with the end and peel off that old fabric...
once peeled off flip over the headliner and ensure that there is no left over sponge fuzz on the headliner..
Now with your fabric ready prepare to apply the spray adhesive starting from whichever way you want front-back...
Start to Apply the spray but not too heavy and not in one spot but decent until you create and even yellow layer of glue in that particular section I suggest breaking it down into 4...
Once you have sprayed in your desired section quickly apply your fabric of your choice not too thin as the glue will show through it. .. But make sure to get a long enough piece to ensure that you have one solid unbroken slide of fabric throughout the headliner..
And apply the fabric to the sprayed section of the headliner... after laying the fabric onto the sprayed liner with both your hands press and move throughout the liner to ensure that there are no pocket of air, while ensuring maximum Stick throughout.... Do this for about 
1-2 mins as it will give enough time for the glue to dry....
Complete that for every section you do until finally youve completed your headliner....
Enjoy !!!
P>S Dont forget to cutout the necessary holes from the clips,screws,etc And trim off the excess fabric for a Clean look Goood Luck And I completed this without a problem for the first time with excellent results using wat i listed above...This is fairly easy to do...

*Here's My Results*


----------



## nismo736 (Jul 16, 2002)

Thanks guys for all the help! I will take a crack at it tomorrow and see how it goes!


----------



## JRinke (Jan 10, 2006)

I love the look of that new headliner Dat411. Mines perfectly fine and Im thinking I might go ahead and put a black one in too.


----------



## nismo736 (Jul 16, 2002)

I just finished the job today! It looks great now! The task that took me the longest was scraping off the old foam from the cardboard. Thank you all for you advice and guidance on this task!


----------



## dat411kid (Nov 28, 2004)

No problem glad everything worked out good.....

Thnx For the comment JR if u decide to go through with it b Sure to post some pics on your results...


----------



## thejaredhuang (Aug 10, 2005)

Are you supposed to park in shade or a garage for 24 hours afterwards?


----------



## lostanfound89 (Apr 30, 2007)

hey thanks for providing the instructions i'm currently trying to redo the whole interior of my car, from the infamous nissan sentra brown and tan to all black and i was thinking about doing the headliner in black vinyl like i'm doing the fabric on the door panels but didnt exactly know how to replace it , and now i do . thanks


----------



## MisterRx (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm also in the process of replacing my Sentra's headliner.

From what I read, You will have a hard time glueing "Black Vinyl". Peel's off.


----------



## sk8erdann (Sep 20, 2007)

*replacing the bullet hole*

how hard is it to put in a sun or moon roof once you've taken the liner out/ i just had a 91 land on me, and theres so much it needs. interesting fact though. it came with a bullet hole in the roof. i just plugged it up with surf wax when it started raining. also where is the best place to look for a sun roof? will a junk yard sun roof work and will junk yards let you rip one out?


----------



## TheBrownRobert (Aug 28, 2007)

I did my headliner the lazy way... I just bought some Star Wars storm trooper fabric from Wal-Mart and a couple hundred push-pins and stuck it over the old headliner. It goes along nicely with the Ninja Turtles bed sheet I safety-pinned to the rear seat.


----------



## MisterRx (Feb 8, 2006)

I basically followed what dat411kid wrote up and headliner came out pretty good.

Rear view mirror cap has to be pryed open.

The front two post you don't touch. The middle post has to be taken out to access to two clip hidden inside, so obviously the two seatbelt bolt has to be removed. (pry open the cap). The rear two post has to be pryed open partially to lift out the headliner.

There are 10 clips to taken out. 4 in back edge. 2 on each side of the door viseable. 2 hidden in middle post.

Pull the headliner backward to take it out from the front post.

Front two seat will have to be flattened out backward to remove the headliner from the front passenger side door. Headliner at to be tilted at an angle.

I brought black fabric from walmart. One side is felt like leather the other side is silky.
I let the leather side show. 2 can of 3M extra strength was used.

As stated above I divided the headliner into four section so glue wouldn't harden quickly.
I think the mistake I made was starting from front of the headliner. There notches up front so it would have been wise to start backwards.

When pressing fabric downwards to glue. It would be wise start from middle and work outwards so you wouldn't get in kinks.(overlapping fabric).


----------



## MisterRx (Feb 8, 2006)

One more thing I forgot. Fabric has to be rolled up on a broom stick and a half.

The other thing is use a wire brush to remove the previous foam. Can buy it in paint section of hardware store.


----------



## s94_sentragtr (Sep 12, 2007)

I did my interior in black but I cheated and found a SE-R that had black and used it.
Also the seats are a whole lot nicer.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

second sentra, second headliner that needs to be replaced..


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

has anybody redone ther door panels with new fabric? I wanted to get some sort of factory look job like the SE-R has. any pics of door panels redone? How the heck do you remove the fabric around the creases? does the panel come off and you just pop it back in??

Thanks 
chris 92 classic


----------



## Teamnissan (Feb 3, 2010)

Mines fell off too. My sentra has chunks of foam on the back, whats the best tool to get rid of that? thanks.
Mark,


----------



## WICKED_DTS (Nov 1, 2019)

nismo736 said:


> My car is suffering from the dreaded sagging headliner. Does anyone have a write-up on how to remove the old headliner? I am considering going to Pep Boys to buy the replacement kit I keep hearing about. Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


hi I will try to help you out as I'm also restoring my b13 sentra as well it's basically easy the two uprights the the front seat belts are bolted to remove them actually remove all the uprights front sides and rear I would say the only difficult thing to do is remove removing the rear view mirror in the front but after you do that it will begin to fall down now at the rear have some plastic tabs if you don't have the tool to use to remove them here is a little trick hold with at any corner use the other hand up between the liner and the roof and with a nice pull the clip will pop then go across to the other clips sliding both hands in place doing this will save you from distorting those clips as they maybe old and brittle... oh one other thing please becareful with the headliner as it is made from a somewhat thick but flimsy cardboard material


----------



## WICKED_DTS (Nov 1, 2019)

WICKED_DTS said:


> hi I will try to help you out as I'm also restoring my b13 sentra as well it's basically easy the two uprights the the front seat belts are bolted to remove them actually remove all the uprights front sides and rear I would say the only difficult thing to do is remove removing the rear view mirror in the front but after you do that it will begin to fall down now at the rear have some plastic tabs if you don't have the tool to use to remove them here is a little trick hold with at any corner use the other hand up between the liner and the roof and with a nice pull the clip will pop then go across to the other clips sliding both hands in place doing this will save you from distorting those clips as they maybe old and brittle... oh one other thing please becareful with the headliner as it is made from a somewhat thick but flimsy cardboard material


on also you can find tutorials on YouTube about restoration on headliners you may not find any for b13 sentra but the techniques or the same methods


----------

